# Home Defense / Bed Side Storage - Standard Operating Procedure?



## odel0022 (Feb 22, 2013)

As I previously posted, my 2nd handgun will be for home protection thus I want it in an easy to find / access location in case trouble comes to my house in the middle of the night but at the same time safely stored. How do all of you store your bedside/home defense handgun and ammo? I know most gun safety will always tell you to keep it locked, out of reach of children, and ammo is a different location.

My current setup for my .22 M&P (yes I know, but its all I have right now) is in its case in came in (unlocked), with a full magazine (12), but nothing in the chamber with the safety on. All of the rest of my ammunition is located in a locked fireproof safe. So, if at 4 am something comes up, all I need to do is open the unlocked case, take out the gun, chamber a round, and disarm the safety - something I feel can be done quickly and efficiently in the heat of the moment. Keep in mind, currently I do not have any children, and my wife has been trained on how to handle and check the handgun.

I have been looking into getting a biometric safe for the future, as little ones are expected soon. That way the only extra step I would need to take would be unlocking the safe with my finger.

This plan seems a little more efficient, though not as safe, as not having a magazine loaded at all, stored in a different location, and not having to worry about finding a key to open a safe.

Do you keep your bedside firearm locked up? If so, with what?
Do you keep a loaded magazine with your gun? Do you keep it loaded? Do keep one chambered?

Any advice would be wonderful!

Much thanks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My bedside handgun changes on occasion but for the past three or four months, it has been a gen3 Glock 19 which is in full battery (loaded and chambered). For many years, I have a system I follow with handguns left out in the open for SD in the home (there are two currently with the other one being the one I carry on a daily basis when out and about). What I do is use one of my carry holsters, the same make and model that I actually carry, to hold my bedside gun. This holster has frictional retention and therefore takes a concerted effort with two hands to remove the pistol. It is also more than a completely easy reach away, but can be reached with a small amount of effort while still in bed.

This keeps me from getting the gun accidentally when awakening from a dream. It has worked for many years. And our children are grown and gone so it's just me and my wife.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

My current bedside firearm is a Bersa 380 with loaded magazine, but not one in the chamber. Now, I know I should keep one in the chamber seeing how my gun has a manual safety. However, I have practiced many times my "emergency" plan should something arise in the middle of the night. My wife and daughter have both been taught the proper ways to handle guns, so as of right now I don't keep my weapon in the safe once I'm in the bed. It is within one step from my bed so I actually have to get up to get it. I have timed myself many times and I can be out of bed with my gun in hand and a round chambered in under 5 seconds. Seeing how all of our bedrooms are upstairs, that is more than enough time to get ready. There is only one clean entrance and one clean exit into our home. Otherwise the bad guys are going to be breaking stuff trying to enter or escape. And by the way, don't feel bad about the .22. I actually have the exact same gun. While its not a powerhouse, it is better than a stick, or nothing at all.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you keep your bedside firearm locked up? *No*

Do you keep a loaded magazine with your gun? *Yes* Do you keep it loaded? *Yes * Do keep one chambered? *Yes*

all situations vary but since i live alone and have no kids in my house ever, i can keep what i want, wherever i want, in any condition i want.

i have never been of the camp that keeps my SD firearm "5 seconds from useful". when i pick it up it had better be ready to go or it is just another hunk of metal/plastic/wood that is not doing its job.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I sleep with a Glock 19 fully loaded in a holster under my mattress topper with a .357 mag as backup.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

new guy said:


> My current bedside firearm is a Bersa 380 with loaded magazine, but not one in the chamber. Now, I know I should keep one in the chamber seeing how my gun has a manual safety. However, I have practiced many times my "emergency" plan should something arise in the middle of the night. My wife and daughter have both been taught the proper ways to handle guns, so as of right now I don't keep my weapon in the safe once I'm in the bed. It is within one step from my bed so I actually have to get up to get it. I have timed myself many times and I can be out of bed with my gun in hand and a round chambered in under 5 seconds. Seeing how all of our bedrooms are upstairs, that is more than enough time to get ready. There is only one clean entrance and one clean exit into our home. Otherwise the bad guys are going to be breaking stuff trying to enter or escape. And by the way, don't feel bad about the .22. I actually have the exact same gun. While its not a powerhouse, it is better than a stick, or nothing at all.


Our home is also a two story single family and our master bedroom is in an excellent position from which to monitor any attempts from anyone trying to scale the steps. This also puts them in a precarious situation in that they would not only be a fine target for me, but their back would be to me the last eight steps. This makes it awkward for them to turn in my direction and fire.

Three and a half years ago, we had occasion to put our "plan" into play when our alarm system suddenly, and very loudly, awoke us. This was not the first time we used a plan, but it was the first for this house. Thankfully, it was a false alarm and all worked out. 911 was called and an officer did show up.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Bedside gun is Sig P220 kept in a GunVault clam shell type safe. Cable is linked to the bed frame making it impossible to steal unless they take the bed apart. Access to the gun is in seconds.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

My bedside gun is a 1911 .45 ACP in condition 1. I have a GunVault safe anchored to the bedside table. A 3 digit finger combination pops the cover open. I also have deadbolt locks on all the doors and a monitored alarm system, for the intruder's ultimate protection.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

This is a really good thread, thanks guys.

Whats better for a beretta px4 storm, 9mm:

One chambered with safety on, or safety off without one chambered for bed side storage?

I'd probably say, one chambered with safety on?


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

This really depends on your situation. What other people are in the house? Children? What is the layout of the house? Is overpenetration a serious concern?

Regardless, the gun needs to be ready for near-instant use but still not laying out where any intruder can can grab it up and use it against you. In my opinion, that means loaded and for a pistol a round in the chamber and cocked and locked if single action. IMO, a revolver has advantages for the bedside: just pull the trigger (no safety, no slide rack, no need to remember if a round is/isn't chambered). 

I think there is too much focus on specific firearms and not enough on planning and training when this subject is discussed. Alarms, lights, escape plans, communications, rejoin points, etc. are all more important than the firearm. You may need a pistol safe (depending on your situation) but, IMO, the "nightstand gun" needs to be loaded with a light and spare ammo (magazine, speed strip, or speed loader) immediately adjacent.

Supplement: Oh yeah. My bedside gun is a 357 revolver (7 chambers, all loaded) with two speed loaders. The shotgun (20 ga pump with full mag extender and side saddle but empty chamber) is in the safe room on the wife's side of the bed. Flashlights and cell phones at both stations. We live in a rural area. The bedroom is on the ground floor. There are no others in the house. Our plan is simple: Call 911 and take defensive positions until the cops arrive (probably 10-30 min). Engage if needed after careful target ID. If necessary, there are front and side windows suitable for escape.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> This is a really good thread, thanks guys.
> 
> Whats better for a beretta px4 storm, 9mm:
> 
> ...


OMG, i think you just answered your own question!

there may still be hope for you yet.

:smt115


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Scott9mm said:


> This really depends on your situation. What other people are in the house? Children? What is the layout of the house? Is overpenetration a serious concern?
> 
> Regardless, the gun needs to be ready for near-instant use but still not laying out where any intruder can can grab it up and use it against you. In my opinion, that means loaded and for a pistol a round in the chamber and cocked and locked if single action. IMO, a revolver has advantages for the bedside: just pull the trigger (no safety, no slide rack, no need to remember if a round is/isn't chambered).
> 
> *I think there is too much focus on specific firearms and not enough on planning and training when this subject is discussed.* Alarms, lights, escape plans, communications, rejoin points, etc. are all more important than the firearm. You may need a pistol safe (depending on your situation) but, IMO, the "nightstand gun" needs to be loaded with a light and spare ammo (magazine, speed strip, or speed loader) immediately adjacent.


True. The firearm is only a part of the picture, though a very important one. Having a plan of action, well thought out and discussed, that will work in your specific environment is your best bet and should work in concert with your firearm. As I said above, we had the opportunity to put our plan for this house into effect in August 2009. The plan worked in that we did what we had rehearsed and fortunately, it turned out to be a false alarm... though we didn't know it when our alarm system went off.

We also had an opportunity to put a plan into effect we had in our last house; a single family, single level home. That too turned out to be a false alarm but the plan worked in that it was executed. Single level homes pose an entirely different set of "rule" and situations on your planning than do two story homes. One should always think things out very carefully and leave the doors open to the unexpected as well when formulating a plan of action in your home.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Broondog said:


> OMG, i think you just answered your own question!
> 
> there may still be hope for you yet.
> 
> :smt115


Don't shine me on hoss.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the all the insight guys, I think the bottom line would be to keep one chambered, safety off, hammer cocked back and ready to ROCK!


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thanks for the all the insight guys, I think the bottom line would be to keep one chambered, safety off, hammer cocked back and ready to ROCK!


Would you feel comfortable carrying that way? If not, why not?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thanks for the all the insight guys, I think the bottom line would be to keep one chambered, safety off, hammer cocked back and ready to ROCK!


We're still talking about a gun at home.......right?

If so, no need to have the hammer cocked back, safety off and ready to rock. :smt018


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> We're still talking about a gun at home.......right?
> 
> If so, no need to have the hammer cocked back, safety off and ready to rock. :smt018


WHen would this be appropriate?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> WHen would this be appropriate?


Probably never.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I see it in the movies...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> I see it in the movies...


Did you see the part in the movies ,,when they put the gun to their own head,, and pull the trigger???

Try it, but be careful.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> I see it in the movies...


I see lots of crap happening in the movies.

Need I really say more?

Never, never, base your life on what you see in the movies.


----------



## knightofblackrifle (Mar 11, 2013)

I keep mine loaded with one in chamber. No kids at my house anymore so no worries about that. Sits in a sleeve between mattress and boxspring at night. On me the rest of the day. I'm not paranoid or anything weird. I just carry all the time because of my job.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was paranoid all the time.
I now carry a 1911 and a glock backup..no more paranoia


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I keep a SIG P250C (.40 cal.) with a StreamLight TLR-1 mounted to it, in the top drawer of a bedside file cabinet. 

Full mag with one in the tube. Since it's DAO, no safety to be concerned about.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> ... the bottom line would be to keep one chambered, safety off, hammer cocked back and ready to ROCK!


Depends on the gun, IMO. Revolvers: all chambers loaded, decocked. Hammer-fired SA/DA: chamber loaded, decocked (or half cock) , safety off. Striker pistols: don't use one for home defense.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> WHen would this be appropriate?


When you are in imminent danger of having to use your gun. Otherwise, Condition Zero is NOT a wise state for your gun.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Condition one sounds like the most appropriate? The only thing that I've heard from an ex-cop is that keeping a Glock in condition one is like playing with fire. The said cop, had a buddy pull out his holstered gun in the back, pulled the trigger on accident, and shot his keister. True story!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> Condition one sounds like the most appropriate? The only thing that I've heard from an ex-cop is that keeping a Glock in condition one is like playing with fire. *The said cop, had a buddy pull out his holstered gun in the back, pulled the trigger on accident, and shot his keister.* True story!


You can't fix stupid. With that sort of behavior, he deserved to be shot.

The condition in which you keep your gun is going to be dependent upon a number of factors.

o How many people live in the dwelling?
o Are there children present?
o Any people of questionable character/demeanor?
o Is the home an apartment, a townhouse, single family one level, or single family two story?
o What type of gun is it: pistol, revolver, single action, DA, DAO, external safeties present, etc.?
o How is the gun stored: night stand loose, night stand in holster or pouch, between mattresses, in dresser?

There are more criteria but you get the picture. A lot of things to consider before making a general statement or taking a snap uninformed and non-thoughtout decision. In the case of a Glock kept on the nightstand in an apartment or single story home, I would recommend that you kept the gun in a retention holster with a round in the chamber. You may not have time or dexterity to fiddle around with both removing the gun and chambering a round during a bearkin. If your home is a two story, you have the luxury of more time and you may want to consider keeping it unchambered. The only drawback to that is the noise chambering makes can give away your position and if that is not part of your plan, that could be a problem.

Lots to think about here. This sort of thing requires planning, clear thinking, and logical actions.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How about my scenario:

Px4 storm (DA/SA), I live with my wife and dog (two bedroom condo). 

Safe is in the other guest walk in bedroom closet. I have usually it locked up, magazine fully loaded, gun sitting next to it. I'm considering have it in condition one might be a safe idea considering the circumstances above. I do live in a relatively safe gated community however it would take me 30 seconds to get to other room, unlock safe and rack 'em up. 

I think you would agree?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> How about my scenario:
> 
> Px4 storm (DA/SA), I live with my wife and dog (two bedroom condo).
> 
> ...


You should keep the gun in your bedroom.IMO Move the safe to the bedroom.I realize you need to keep the gun locked up when you leave the home


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

pic said:


> You should keep the gun in your bedroom.IMO Move the safe to the bedroom.I realize you need to keep the gun locked up when you leave the home


Here's the only problem with keeping it in my bedroom.

My wife isn't the biggest fan of my December 2012 purchase, therefore I bought a safe in my "man cave" so I can go in there and tinker with it. Its not so much of a problem now with the wife and your probably correct, I should put it in the other safe in the master bedroom. The only problem with that is there is a bunch of the wifes jewelry in there.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If the time ever comes when you need your handgun in a hurry, having it in another room, is something you'll regret for a very long time to come. 

You need to have a talk with your wife and let her know why you feel you need a gun in the home in this day and age. 

Last time I checked, throwing a bunch of jewelry at a criminal wasn't all that effective.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> If the time ever comes when you need your handgun in a hurry, having it in another room, is something you'll regret for a very long time to come.
> 
> You need to have a talk with your wife and let her know why you feel you need a gun in the home in this day and age.
> 
> Last time I checked, throwing a bunch of jewelry at a criminal wasn't all that effective.


I understand, but my other concern is having a loaded weapon in storage underneath my bed. I leave for the evening, someone busts in and snags it, then the last laugh is on me!

MAYBe I should get a drawer safe for my room.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> If the time ever comes when you need your handgun in a hurry, having it in another room, is something you'll regret for a very long time to come.
> 
> You need to have a talk with your wife and let her know why you feel you need a gun in the home in this day and age.
> 
> Last time I checked, throwing a bunch of jewelry at a criminal wasn't all that effective.


LAGuy,
I guess You know your own limits, big step getting the gun in the house, right? little steps at a time. Keep the marriage happy. You are a good sport.

I have to admit that is very funny what Paratrooper said. " Last time I checked, throwing a bunch of jewelry at a criminal wasn't all that effective ".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> If the time ever comes when you need your handgun in a hurry, having it in another room, is something you'll regret for a very long time to come.
> 
> You need to have a talk with your wife and let her know why you feel you need a gun in the home in this day and age.
> 
> Last time I checked, throwing a bunch of jewelry at a criminal wasn't all that effective.


:smt023:

Well said and true. He does need to get his wife to understand that defending one's self is not a game and that he is doing this because she is the most important thing in his life and he loves her. She has her jewelry. shoes, and other feminine things... he has his gun(s). There needs to be an understanding here. I know people in this predicament don't want to "rock the marriage" but it's highly unlikely a marriage is going to go sour just over a man wanting to own firearms. If it does, you can bet there are other factors at play.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

pic said:


> LAGuy,
> I guess You know your own limits, big step getting the gun in the house, right? little steps at a time. Keep the marriage happy. You are a good sport.
> 
> I have to admit that is very funny what Paratrooper said. " Last time I checked, throwing a bunch of jewelry at a criminal wasn't all that effective ".


LOL, that was funny and thanks for the advice, little steps at a time, I'm currently 32 and just purchased my first fire arm. I don't need to make any decisions tomorrow where it should be stored. Little steps as you said.

My wife has been alot more tolerant and actually asked and went to the range with me two weeks ago, admitted it wasn't as bad as she thought.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Secure your gun in your bedroom, next to your bed. 

Either get some kind of a specific drawer safe for your gun, or something else that will work. 

Bottom line: You need to keep your gun close to where you sleep. :smt023


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Secure your gun in your bedroom, next to your bed.
> 
> Either get some kind of a specific drawer safe for your gun, or something else that will work.
> 
> Bottom line: You need to keep your gun close to where you sleep. :smt023


Do you have a specific safe that wilkl work?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Do you have a specific safe that wilkl work?


I have a small, heavy-duty 4-drawer file cabinet next to my bed. I keep my gun in the top drawer. The file cabinet is about the same height as my bed.

The drawers to the cabinet are locked via a key. I glued a magnet to the key so that I could attach it to the bed frame rail or the side of the cabinet, out of sight.

The key is close and easy to grab. I can unlock the cabinet in the middle of the night in complete darkness. It takes me approx. 10 seconds (or less) to have that top drawer open and the gun in my hand.

I also keep a spare, very small firearms quality flashlight, in the top drawer as well.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Do you have a specific safe that wilkl work?


link:
Mini Gun Safe - Mini Gun Vault - MiniVault | GunVault. GV 1000S

This is the one I use. I paid less than $100. I bolted it to a lamp table at the side of my bed. It holds my 1911, cocked and locked (condition 1), and 3 extra fully loaded magazines. It has my personal 3 digit finger combination which only my wife and I know. Secure and simple.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Go on E-Bay and do a search of gun safes, lockers, or vaults. 

You should come up with quite a few choices and prices. Chances are, if you do find something you like, it'll be less than what you'd pay for the same thing in a store. 

If nothing else, it'll give you a good idea of what you want, and then, you can price shop for it in a store near you.

One more thing. If you don't have a high quality flash light in your bedroom as well, you need to get one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> LOL, that was funny and thanks for the advice, little steps at a time, I'm currently 32 and just purchased my first fire arm. I don't need to make any decisions tomorrow where it should be stored. Little steps as you said.
> 
> My wife has been alot more tolerant and actually asked and went to the range with me two weeks ago, admitted it wasn't as bad as she thought.


Maybe you could pick up a 22 target pistol , and let the wife shoot the 22 with little recoil. She might just like the feel of shooting the lesser recoil 22. Sounds like she might eventually want to shoot


----------



## Paul1954 (Mar 6, 2013)

I like your bedside gun safe, can you share with us details what it is and where you purchased it? Thanks


----------



## Paul1954 (Mar 6, 2013)

FAS1 said:


> Chambered, holstered, and locked. Mechanical pushbutton for me. Too many issues with electronics, especially biometrics.


Like this, can you tell us what make it is and where you purchased it? Thanks


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

That safe is awesome. Checking where I can one of those bad boys myself!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Which one would you get for a 9mm Px4 storm (Beretta) full size (no tactical options). I'm also thinking of getting a Glock.

Are these easily mountable?


Thanks guys!


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

I keep mine in the drawer right next to my bed in a Nano vault. Loaded with out one in the chamber because of a 4year old. All ill have to do is rack the slide and be on my way


----------

